# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Carnegie Museums of Pittsburgh - Associate Preparator

## JasonO

http://aam-us-jobs.careerwebsite.com...r/job/28467599

Carnegie Museums of Pittsburgh*Associate Preparator
Description*

Assists Chief Preparator in the daily managing of all phases of work for the Art Preparation and Installation Department (A.P.I.), and supervises A.P.I. staff in Chief Preparators absence. The Associate Preparator works closely with the Chief Preparator to ensure safe handling, storage, movement, and installation of all types of works of art in both collections and exhibitions. 

The following PA Act 153 clearances, or proof of application of clearances, are required prior to beginning employment and as a condition of continued employment: 
 Pennsylvania Child Abuse History Clearance 
 Pennsylvania State Police Criminal Record Check
 FBI Fingerprint Criminal Background Check
To apply/register online for the clearances, please visit http://www.dhs.state.pa.us/findaform...orms/index.htm

Employees of Carnegie Museums of Pittsburgh receive free admission to all four of our museums; discounts in our cafes and gift shops and on programming and classes; employee assistance program; and more. 
Application materials will only be accepted through the employers website.  For more information and to apply, visit http://www.carnegiemuseums.org/hr and click SEARCH JOBS.  Carnegie Museums of Pittsburgh is an EEO-1 Affirmative Action Employer  M/F/Veteran/Disability.


*Requirements*EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE: Bachelors degree in studio art, architecture, museum studies or art related field preferred; High School Diploma or equivalent necessary. Two to three years experience in exhibit installation and preparations is required. A valid Pennsylvania drivers license is also required.

KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, AND ABILITIES: Ability to develop, direct and implement projects as assigned by the Chief Preparator. Maintain knowledge of current methodologies in installation, packing, crating, and material use. Strong interpersonal skills are required to work effectively across departmental lines. Knowledge and facility with various hand tools, power tools and shop equipment preferable. Experience in construction and fabrication involving wood, metals and plastics desirable.

PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS: Must have good dexterity, hand eye coordination, and the ability to climb and to work on ladders for extended periods of time; to reach work with hands above shoulder level; to lift heavy objects (50 lbs.); and to stand or to walk for an eight hour work day.


*Job Information*Location:Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, 15201, United StatesJob ID:28467599Posted:May 10, 2016Position Title:Associate PreparatorCompany Name:Carnegie Museums of PittsburghJob Function:ExhibitionsEntry Level:NoJob Type:Full-TimeJob Duration:IndefiniteMin Education:H.S. Diploma/EquivalentMin Experience:2-3 YearsRequired Travel:0-10%

----------

